# Puerto Vallarta: One of Mexico's Most Enticing Coastal Destinations



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Puerto Vallarta


*Thank you very much, Christos!*



Christi69 said:


> A great resort! If I remember well, it was the terminus of the "Love Boat" TV series ("La croisière s'amuse" in French !)... This is a very old reference I know and I suppose the city has tremendously changed since.


*Thanks a lot, dear Christi!*


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Amazing !!! I love Puerto Vallarta!! ...

Thanks a lot dear Roberto!! Really I am very happy that you like my photos 

Yes, you are right !!! ... I posted a topic about Puerto Vallarta recently but the photos were not current 😩


(I plan to share the photos of my first trip there, which are even older 

a hug dear friend !! (w want more images of PV!!)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more, Roberto


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Salazar Rick said:


> Amazing !!! I love Puerto Vallarta!! ...
> 
> Thanks a lot dear Roberto!! Really I am very happy that you like my photos
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, dear Rick! A big hug to you.  



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once more, Roberto


Thanks a lot, Christos! You are very kind. 


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Wait @*Gratteciel *Are you originally from Jalisco (Nueva Galicia)?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, Roberto 
...btw are you from Puerto Vallarta or just that place is your vacation town?


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Esteli-Esteli said:


> Wait @*Gratteciel *Are you originally from Jalisco (Nueva Galicia)?


In fact, I was born and live in Mexico City. Puerto Vallarta is in Jalisco, Mexico.



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again, Roberto
> ...btw are you from Puerto Vallarta or just that place is your vacation town?


Thank you, Christos! 
I am from Mexico City. Puerto Vallarta was my vacation destination this summer.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gratteciel said:


> Thank you, Christos!
> I am from Mexico City. Puerto Vallarta was my vacation destination this summer.


OK


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We would like to see more updates from your vacations, Roberto


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Romashka01 said:


> Lovely!!


*Thanks a lot, dear friend!  *



christos-greece said:


> We would like to see more updates from your vacations, Roberto


*With pleasure, Christos. Thanks for your interest! *


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr

Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Gratteciel said:


> Puerto Vallarta was my vacation destination this summer.


very beautiful place, a great holiday 👍


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice and relaxing place...


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Leongname said:


> very beautiful place, a great holiday 👍


*Thank you for your nice words, Leon!*



Christi69 said:


> Nice and relaxing place...


*Thank you so much for your nice comments, dear Christi!*


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 - El Sutil Comepiedras de Jonás Gutiérrez by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Puerto Vallarta, Roberto


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Puerto Vallarta, Roberto


*Thanks a lot, Christos!


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr*


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice photos, Robert  

I'd love to go to PV with my bf one day. But he's more into mountains 😂😂


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice to see pictures of summertime! Here we are beginning to freeze !!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates and well done, Roberto


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

redcode said:


> Nice photos, Robert
> 
> I'd love to go to PV with my bf one day. But he's more into mountains 😂😂


*Thank you very much for your kind comment, Redcode!  
I am sure you will love Puerto Vallarta. Hope you can visit soon.*



Christi69 said:


> Nice to see pictures of summertime! Here we are beginning to freeze !!


*Thanks a lot, dear Christi! 
The winter weather also has its charm. I like it.*



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates and well done, Roberto


*I really appreciate your nice words, Christos! *


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 - La Fuente de la Amistad de Bud Bottoms by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 - La Rotonda del Mar de Alejandro Colunga by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates from Puerto Vallarta


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates from Puerto Vallarta


*
 Thank you so much, Christos!*


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Puerto Vallarta, Roberto


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Puerto Vallarta, Roberto


*Thanks a lot, Christos!*


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 - Los Milenios de Mathis Lídice by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 - En Busca de la Razón de Sergio Bustamante by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Puerto Vallarta, Jal. México 2021 - En Busca de la Razón de Sergio Bustamante by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

After a long time great, very nice updates from Puerto Vallarta


----------

